# SSD Compatibility. NVME not detected in BIOS



## samraatejahaan (Oct 14, 2021)

BLOT:- Which m.2 SSD will be compatible?

I have Asus-Vivobook-R542Uq-DM275T  
*www.amazon.in/Asus-Vivobook-R542Uq-Dm275T-Intel-Licence/dp/B078X6GRNMi-7 8th gen
Upgraded 2x8 GB Ram (Original 1x8GB-2400 MHz)
One installed SSD WD Green SATA
One HDD in Caddy
My question is
I have a m.2 port and to my understanding, it has M key (Image attached). 
The port on my motherboard says SSD J5401 (Image attached)

But when I plug in a m.2 SSD (NVMe, PCLe Gen 3x4 (Image attached),  it is not detected in bios and definietly not in windows.

I dont know what to do. I am also confused on which SSD will be compatible with my laptop board. 

Can you guys please help me here?


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 7, 2021)

SSD Compatibility Tool | Samsung Business 
Try this link. I couldn't find the exact match for your laptop model. Approximate match gives me that m.2 sata ssds are compatible. Not NVME ones. 





Also check this video and its comments. There are some questions and answers for your laptop model.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 8, 2021)

A whole video whether a laptop has an SSD or not. lmao


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 8, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> A whole video whether a laptop has an SSD or not. lmao


Pointless I know. Luckily its gonna help OP.


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2021)

samraatejahaan said:


> BLOT:- Which m.2 SSD will be compatible?
> 
> I have Asus-Vivobook-R542Uq-DM275T
> *www.amazon.in/Asus-Vivobook-R542Uq-Dm275T-Intel-Licence/dp/B078X6GRNMi-7 8th gen
> ...


M.2 is just a form factor.

The port could be an M.2 SATA port.

*ssdsphere.com/can-we-use-m-2-nvme-ssd-on-the-m-2-sata-port/


----------

